# Petros Lake Fishing



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a brother who is trying to learn a little about fishing when he gets a chance to get away from work. (He has his own business so that's rare.)
He just called me and said he just drove past a Petros Lake and wondered if I'd take him soon?

I've never been there, but I do want to help him.
I just did a search for the lake and read through some funny threads about it.
All kidding aside, is there anything we can fish for from shore? Or is it really just for kids to drown worms around at?

I'd really appreciate a pm from someone who seriously knows anything.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Plenty of gills cats carp and some bass its basically a giant kidney bean shaped pond. They stock trout every spring and cats as well. Cats may only be every other year. I take my 5 y.o for a quick trip after work sometimes since its only a few miles from the house.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Plenty of people fish there. I know they have a trout derby every spring for the kids. Also, Sippo is just up the road 2 miles or so. I think you can rent a boat there too.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Is there even any shoreline structure there?
The one time I drove by it looked like a small lake with grassy shore all the way around.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've seen old Christmas trees on top of the ice at petros. Not sure about any other structure. Not sure about sippo either


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ruminator wha species are you looking to catch


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

I work nearby and go there often to sit outside and eat my lunch, I see plenty of people fishing and have never seen anyone catch anything , So ?? 

No real shoreline structure to speak of


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> Is there even any shoreline structure there?
> The one time I drove by it looked like a small lake with grassy shore all the way around.


The whole north shore is lined with rock.. plenty of channel cats in there. Plus bass, bluegill, and sometimes trout.


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Here is a pic of what you can catch early in the spring when the conditions are right -S wind and bright sun- walk down the hill to the rocky bank on the north shore, I caught a few nice bass throwing a jerkbait, paralleling the rocks. That's about the only time of year I fish there because the tics are pretty bad in all those weeds getting down to the rocks. Not a bad place to go after a short day at work, about 1/2 mile from the house.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

There are some solid bass in Petros, I saw them myself this spring. I fish on the rocks. It's tricky navigating that shore though. Spray some tick repellent on. Try shad baits. There are lots of good sized shad in there. I would maybe throw a trout colored bait like a swimbait or something. Also bluegill baits. Don't forget the staple, spinnerbait, jig, T rig worm and such.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I second the Sippo recommendation, much larger and way, way more scenic.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

I third the sippo suggestion. Probably only 2 miles further up the same road, and more opportunities from my experience. Neither one much of a guarantee but I've personally had way more success at Sippo. Bluegills, carp, cats and the occasional bass


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone fish sippo from a boat or yak? Is it better fishing away from the pier?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

DHower, sorry I missed your post. This is to show my younger brother a shore fishing option to take his wife out occasionally to do something different for an evening.
Neither of them have any real knowledge of fishing so I'm thinking whatever they can catch with live bait. Primarily panfish and whatever hits that they can put back.

But if they need to go through weeds with possible ticks, they won't; his wife already has serious health issues.

Maybe I need to take the advice posted here and check out Sippo?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Petros and sippo both have very easy access. Another spot would be lock4 in canal fulton


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, we'll look into all three.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> DHower, sorry I missed your post. This is to show my younger brother a shore fishing option to take his wife out occasionally to do something different for an evening.
> Neither of them have any real knowledge of fishing so I'm thinking whatever they can catch with live bait. Primarily panfish and whatever hits that they can put back.
> 
> But if they need to go through weeds with possible ticks, they won't; his wife already has serious health issues.
> ...


Sippo features a pretty large "T" shaped dock that extends out into the lake from shore with benches all along the way. Only downside is it can get crowded on nice days & evenings, but that's to be expected. There is also ample shore line access on each side of the marina with benches and tables as well.


----------

